# changing cpu fan blow direction .



## MambaXL (Mar 1, 2007)

hi folks ,
i am experiencing heavy noise ( i mean very very noisy ) , since past 4 days from my PC.

it's even gets restarted automatically , whenever i play some game , like ut2004, hl2, ut99 etc.

my cpu temperatures are quite normal , at just under 50degC.

one unusual thing is that , previously ( since day 1 ) my cpu cooler was throwing air out of it , but now ( i came to know yesterday )  it is sucking air into it.

my PC is C2D E6400 + ASUS P5B-VM + ZION 1024MB 667 MHZ + ZEB 500W PSU + SEAGATE SATA 200GB

please help me alter the air blow direction , and any other help , if any one of you could.  

plz 
i m counting on you guys .


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 1, 2007)

Well , the stock CPU fan is not meant to throw out air .. and u cannot change the direction without physically modifying the entire hs installation ..

Ur random restart problems could be due to other components , like the RAM , GPU or infact even the mobo ..

I'd suggest u to run the following to corner the actual problem :
Orthos Prime
Real Time HDr IBL
MemTest86 ...


----------



## MambaXL (Mar 1, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well , the stock CPU fan is not meant to throw out air .. and u cannot change the direction without physically modifying the entire hs installation ..
> 
> Ur random restart problems could be due to other components , like the RAM , GPU or infact even the mobo ..
> 
> ...



hey man , beleive me , it was throwing air out of the cabinet , and now it is sucking in .

another thing i forgot to tell you.
it's very noisy , and the noise level increases when the CPU is tasked. there is a strong buzzing sound , and it keeps on increasing

anyway thanks a lot , i'll try to run those tests .

but please tell me how to change the direction of air flow , i shall give it a try .


----------



## goobimama (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe its spining in the opposite direction due to some kind of mess in the wiring (hot heatsink, melts a CPU wire, hocus pocus happens)


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 1, 2007)

yea can u plz elaborate the buzzing thing ..
maybe i can help u after that..
the beeps are used for troubleshooting purposes.
hear them very carefully and tell us.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

=>what CPU Cabinet you have?
=>Are the Cabinet's Fans working properly?
=>Did you Mess anything in BIOS Settings?

The buzzing sound you hear are probably from the Zebronics PSU Fan.

Use SpeedFan for monitoring temparature of m/b, proc. ...


----------



## MambaXL (Mar 1, 2007)

i m using iball itower cabinet .

i've installed asus PC probe II , speedfan and ASUS ai gear

in ai gear i changed the mode to minimum performance , in speedfan , the readings are : 
system 50C , cpu 44c , aux 122C  , hd0 46C , core0 44C , core1 44C , cpu fan 2722 rpm.

and in pc probe , the readings are :  cpu 44C (marked green) , mb 50C (marked red) , cpu 2721 rpm (marked green)  


i think that as my air flow direction is reversed , hot air is getting accumulated inside my cabinet , it's not getting out . what do you think ?

please help me to solve this problem as quickly as possible . or else i will end up fry my PC . i'll be damned if this happens , i got it this jan only.

please suggest some work arounds to reverse the air flow direction...

thanks
__________
i have set , intel speedstep setting to automatic in the bios .

also asus advanced q-fan control is set to silent .

setting it to ultra silent or disabled , or optimal or performance , doesn't help either .

these settings are made in bios .  everything else in the bios is set to defaults.

looking forward for your help , man .   please .


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

=>first tell us when this problem started.
=>goto BIOS & in EXIT tab select *Load Optimal Defaults*, see if there's any difference now.

=>Check the Fan cables also.

=>are the Cabinet's Fan's cords plugged to motherboard.

& you SHOULD call ASUS & tell them about this, this might be a m/b prblm too.


----------



## MambaXL (Mar 1, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> =>first tell us when this problem started.
> =>goto BIOS & in EXIT tab select *Load Optimal Defaults*, see if there's any difference now.
> 
> =>Check the Fan cables also.
> ...



bios has been set to default.
fan cables checked , and rechecked .
i dont have any extra cooling facility . just the stock CPU+HS combo and the PSU. 
another thing i noticed , whenever , i press the power button on my machine , the fan starts at once , then goes idle for about 2 seconds ( during this time , both the power and hdd led goes off ) , and then restarts without any problem. and also i have a sata hdd , and it too sounds awfully ( like someone tearing a metal sheet ) .
and also , cpu-z shows my RAM to be 333mhz , but i have 667 mhz. what is this ?

my machine is frequently restarting at temperatures above 52C , please help .  i m desperate to get your answer.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 1, 2007)

MambaXL said:
			
		

> bios has been set to default.
> fan cables checked , and rechecked .
> i dont have any extra cooling facility . just the stock CPU+HS combo and the PSU.
> another thing i noticed , whenever , i press the power button on my machine , the fan starts at once , then goes idle for about 2 seconds ( during this time , both the power and hdd led goes off ) , and then restarts without any problem. and also i have a sata hdd , and it too sounds awfully ( like someone tearing a metal sheet ) .
> ...



Ok first you need to narrow down the source of noise, CPU fan or SMPS fan.
Second I dont know how on earth did your stock fan started to blow out. Its suppose to blow in and now that its doing it....better let it do. I am sure it was blowing in initially as well.

Second about the 2 seconds gap during boot up...... that is common on all ASUS boards, it checks the BIOS to make sure things are ok (in case of OC n stuff like that) ASUS is an awsome board in that sense...its the..............
well here I go again  (cant stop praising ASUS boards) Neeway getting to the point, ...........no worries its normal.

Third your RAM is perfectly fine, CPU-Z is showing the actuall frequency of the ram since I presume it a DDR2 you are using. It become 333*2= 666~667 Mhz coz its double data rate two synchronous dynamic random access memory....no worries here either.

Now about the PC restarting above 52C, that is something to see about. I suggest first you download the Intels TAT from the link provided below. Its the best n accurate temp measuring tool. Then report back. Does it starts specifically above that temp, or it just starts randomly. Is the restarting frequency more when you play heavy games....few answers needed before we move ahead.....

Intel TAT

*shintai.ambition.cz/files/tat.exe


----------



## MambaXL (Mar 1, 2007)

ok , 

sound is coming from CPU fan . it is like this :

when you stand at one end of a rail road , and hear a train approaching , the sound level starts on increasing . 

this is the same scenario as my computer . 
cpu fan noise gradually increases and when at the verge , it restarts .

and about that intel tat , i m unable to use it properly .

another thing i would like to add is that , my mobo is connected to the psu , in a 20-pin connector , but my mobo manual says that it has a 24 pin connector. i hae seen , 4 pins are unused . 

is there somrthing to do with that ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

you mean 2x12 connector.???

like this one
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/9374/mbld6.th.jpg


if this removable part is missing, then get your PSU replaced. afaik new m/b demand 2x12 connectors.

btw in pic- its of Zebronics 400 Watt PSU.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 2, 2007)

MambaXL said:
			
		

> ok ,
> 
> sound is coming from CPU fan . it is like this :
> 
> ...



Ok take out the CPU FAN pin and start the system...*JUST FOR  FEW SECONDS* to know if the sound is actually coming from stock fan.

And what do you mean by you are unable to use the TAT tool....simply click on the link, download, install and run....???. you gotta C2D right, its gonna work.

Generally there is no difference between a 20 pin or 24 pin ATX power supplies i.e a 400W 24 PIN PSU circuitboard would be same as to a 400W 20 pin PSU. You should find in the manual of the montherboard, what the extra 
12 Volt requirements are for, I dont much remember what I did with that extra 12v line, otherwise leave it that way, should not make much of a difference.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

but when first time i tried to boot my Intel dg965wh m/b (u know the story),  i used the old PSU (2x10; 2x2 connctr - 250W), & the m/b failed to boot.

this 965 m/b manual had instrctions that only a 2x12 & 2x2 shud be connctd, otherwise some prblm may come up.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2007)

Cabinets rear fans normally throws hot air out and CPU fan(ie fan on top of proccy) pushes air into the heatsink. I think uve misspelled CPU with cabinet.
Also as ur temperature readings are all OK restarts might be due to some other problem like lack of power from PSU.
Whats ur SMPS or PSU brand nd ratings?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dude,if it is only CPU Fan,then go for an RMA coz i its still in warranty & i suggest buy a better fan for CPU like i m using COOLER MASTER HYPER 48.Grab something like that!!!


----------



## MambaXL (Mar 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> you mean 2x12 connector.???
> 
> like this one
> *img263.imageshack.us/img263/9374/mbld6.th.jpg
> ...



yes ,  i have only 2x10 . i m missing the 2x2 . i enquired about that , my friend suggested to use ATeX cnktr , instead of ATX . he told me that i should not use Zebronics PSU ( that of 500W ) with iBall iTower cabinet.

what do you suggest ?
__________


			
				sam9s said:
			
		

> Ok take out the CPU FAN pin and start the system...*JUST FOR  FEW SECONDS* to know if the sound is actually coming from stock fan.
> 
> And what do you mean by you are unable to use the TAT tool....simply click on the link, download, install and run....???. you gotta C2D right, its gonna work.
> 
> ...




i m afraid of doing such things , coz i may end up fry my proccy that way . 
it's in guarantee , why should i risk ?
but i'll definitely tell my technician to diagnose the problem in this manner. 
thanks...
__________


			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Cabinets rear fans normally throws hot air out and CPU fan(ie fan on top of proccy) pushes air into the heatsink. I think uve misspelled CPU with cabinet.
> Also as ur temperature readings are all OK restarts might be due to some other problem like lack of power from PSU.
> Whats ur SMPS or PSU brand nd ratings?



thanks , i was a bit confused , that time .
BTW , my PSU is Zebronics ZEB 500W PLUS! and my cabinet is iBall iTower.
__________


			
				keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Dude,if it is only CPU Fan,then go for an RMA coz i its still in warranty & i suggest buy a better fan for CPU like i m using COOLER MASTER HYPER 48.Grab something like that!!!



hey thanks for the advice man , why should i take the risk n make my hands dirty. ?  

anyway u have cool stuff .
where can i find one ? 
how much it costs ?


----------

